# padilla 1932



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

I cannot say enought about nicaraguan Puros. 
We have another powerhouse on our hands here.
the signature 1932.
I was gifted this cigar by Ben and have been waiting to smoke one of these bad boys for quite some time.

This may be the best nicaraguan cigar ive smoked to date. 
I have not one complaint about this cigar, it was perfect from the time i pulled it out of the humidor until i watched the last cloud of smoke leave it in the ashtray.

I loved the initial flavors this cigar gave off, it was this spicey peppery, dusty musky cedar ! it was insane. 
It then mellowed out into a leathery spicey dusty taste that was just absobluty perfect in every way :biggrin:

i cannot say enough about how much i enjoyed this cigar, perfect burn and draw , flavors and experience

You need to get one if you have not yet.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i forgot to metion my pairing.
This is a glass full of RUM !!! haha with one ice cube.
Appleton estates. my favorite sipping rum


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great smoke--Interesting rating sheet


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LkyLindy said:


> Great smoke--Interesting rating sheet


i juggle between this one and the CigarLive rating sheet, just whatever im in the mood for, there basically the same thing...im new to the sheet, this is the one i have saved on the mac


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

maybe this is big enuf to see


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice pairing Chad..and these ron is very good.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

fantastic...can't wait to try the new blends!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great review! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Been smoking the 32 Lancero. Can't say enought about it other than great cigar and I want one right now.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Appreciate the review. I've only had one of these but it was a very good smoke.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review Chad.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to say this really is a fantastic smoke I've had a couple in the last few days and just can't get enough of them.


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Man, I want to try one.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

CGARMAN23 said:


> Been smoking the 32 Lancero. Can't say enought about it other than great cigar and I want one right now.


i had the lancero way before my palette was developed so i didnt get to really appriciate it  i thought it was good but did not realize what i was smoking back then , A powerhouse !!!!! i wish i could have that day and cigar back and smoke it today :brick: 
oh well, maybe ill stumble across one some day


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review Chad, It make me get sentence to grab me one self!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm actually smoking the belicoso right now, they really are outstanding


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

jitzy said:


> I'm actually smoking the belicoso right now, they really are outstanding


lucky !!!! i bet it is outstanding. belicoso is one of my favorite vitola


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

redbeard said:


> lucky !!!! i bet it is outstanding. belicoso is one of my favorite vitola


I think it was as good as the robusto no better or worse


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I had a Padilla 1932 last night with a good single malt scotch,yummy


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> I had a Padilla 1932 last night with a good single malt scotch,yummy


heck yeah ! we both where blazing some 1932s !! great minds smoke alike !!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

redbeard said:


> i forgot to metion my pairing.
> This is a glass full of RUM !!! haha with one ice cube.
> Appleton estates. my favorite sipping rum


I agree totally with you about this cigar and have ordered a 5 pack last month and it is still on back order,,but the good thing is that I got them for $29.00 from CI. Just haven't gotten them yet but they are truly a good cigar.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Cigary said:


> I agree totally with you about this cigar and have ordered a 5 pack last month and it is still on back order,,but the good thing is that I got them for $29.00 from CI. Just haven't gotten them yet but they are truly a good cigar.


wow, that is an excellent price ! thats what it would cost for 2 of them ! nice score man !


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

redbeard said:


> wow, that is an excellent price ! thats what it would cost for 2 of them ! nice score man !


I ordered them on Sept. 6 and they are still on back order but yeah, the price is unreal and that is why I jumped all over it when I saw it. Too bad I'm still hangin here without them and its Oct. 23. The size I ordered was a Corona Gorda. When I tried this cigar I thought I found an alternative to my beloved Opus X but the damn things are priced as high and just as hard to get almost. Oh well, good things come to those who wait,,,bullshit, I want them now!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Cigary said:


> I ordered them on Sept. 6 and they are still on back order but yeah, the price is unreal and that is why I jumped all over it when I saw it. Too bad I'm still hangin here without them and its Oct. 23. The size I ordered was a Corona Gorda. When I tried this cigar I thought I found an alternative to my beloved Opus X but the damn things are priced as high and just as hard to get almost. Oh well, good things come to those who wait,,,bullshit, I want them now!!!


yes, i hope that they get them to you soon ! maybe they are awaiting production as well !
yes they are as pricey as the opus X.
a little high for me to smoke often, but id like to have a few at all times :brick:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I've had most of the different vitolas of the Sig 1932 and the Robusto is my personal fav. I think it has the best combination of flavor, body and mouth feel of the lot. Just MHO...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

The Padilla 1932 is one awesome stick!

Nice review (And right on the money) - Thanks!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

redbeard said:


> yes, i hope that they get them to you soon ! maybe they are awaiting production as well !
> yes they are as pricey as the opus X.
> a little high for me to smoke often, but id like to have a few at all times :brick:


Ok, I just got my answer from CI and they can't send my order because they dont have that size in and I am pissed. I even asked them to honor the order they took from me and send me robustos instead of the Corona Gordo. I can still hear them laughing and I don't want to pay retail for this cigar but now that my taste buds are all ready for it guess I must do the deed. This is a muffugn conspiracy.


----------

